# General Chat > General Discussion >  Affordable Ayurvedic treatments

## gaiuse

Kerala is popular for its Ayurvedic treatments, thousands of tourists visit Kerala annually for Ayurvedic treatments. There are many different treatments that cure various persistent illnesses. The various practises of the treatments include nasyam, pizhichil, kizhis that cure various ailments. Ayurveda is a medicinal practise that is centuries old, it has been used to cure diseases that have been considered incurable. *Kerala ayurvedic treatment* has cured many people of their health issues. Many of these practices rejuvenate the mind, body and soul. Persons undergoing these treatments become vigorous and are filled with energy. Ayurvedic treatments improve the health conditions of the seekers. Kerala has numerous Ayurvedic centres, all these centres excel in various treatments. These treatments are conducted in centres with large sprawling areas. There are many patrons for the Ayurvedic treatments both inside the state as well as outside. The Ayurvedic treatments have a lasting effect on the health and well-being of individuals. Thousands of people recover from their long term illness annually, they lead normal lives devoid of any diseases. Those seeking these treatments vouch by it. In Kerala the elder generations are led by Ayurvedic treatments, they seek only Ayurvedic treatment for any disease that has incurred to them. Moreover, Ayurvedic treatments are affordable but there is lack of awareness about this, the treatments at affordable rates would fetch more people. There are many people who suffer from long term illnesses but cannot afford a regular treatment. Ayurvedic treatments in Gods own country are an answer to their agony.

----------


## Funny

I have never been to Ayurvedic treatments, but I have a special secret to relax at home. I mean medical marijuana, more info about the most powerful strain of MJ you'll find in a fascinating article. Read and take note of this for successful relaxation.

----------


## BoultLigarius

I once had the Ayurvedic face massage and it was amazing. But it is very expensive if we speak of the whole body. Plus I am working on muscle growth now and plan to have myself checked up for the usage of this treatment. So I am not sure if I can combine it with Ayurveda. Maybe I even lack necessary faith who knows.

----------


## antonioss

For at du altid kan hæve din penis, vil jeg bare råde dig til at forsøge at være opmærksom på dette 11ebsted læse, da det er her, at jeg altid klarer at løse problemer med et medlem

----------

